

Show HN: A Simple Way of Installing OpenStack - Patrick_Devine
http://www.netkine.org

======
Patrick_Devine
I'd love to get some feedback on the site and the distro.

I know we're not _quite_ at 1.0, but we wanted to see if people thought this
would be useful. My personal take on why OpenStack really isn't as successful
as it should be is because it's such a pain to install, even though it's
pretty useful once it's up and going. I figured if we could make it really,
really easy to install, and then allow people to grow their private clouds
organically, a lot more people might want to try it out.

